# A wooden pole in the shallow sea



## acr_art (Jun 27, 2019)

Dear all,


here's one painting where I played around with wiping the sea and the sky with a small leather. Done with Koh-i-Noor pastels and pastel pens on hand-moulded Hahnemühle pastel paper (size appr. 24 x 30 cm).


Cheers,


Achim


----------

